

Ask HN: Are there still any design sites that showcase user-submitted links? - booruguru

There was a time when a bunch of design-related web sites would have a &quot;community news&quot; section where they showcase user-submitted links.<p>A lot of those sites no longer appear to accept submissions. But surely, there must be some sites that accept design-related links.<p>Please share your suggestions.<p>e.g. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20140404105522&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;submitquickly.com&#x2F; &lt;-- This site used to bulk submit links to such sites, but now they are offline.
======
booruguru
[http://www.webdesignernews.com/](http://www.webdesignernews.com/)

[http://inbound.org/](http://inbound.org/)

